# Mehrfachbuchstaben



## Brutabob (24. Jan 2014)

"Schreiben Sie einJava-Programm,welches einen Dateinamen als Kommandozeilenparameter entgegen- nimmt,dann die angegebene Textdatei einliest und dieHäuﬁgkeit von Doppel-und Dreifachbuchstaben bestimmt. Groß-/Kleinschreibung soll keine Rolle spielen. Dreifachbuchstaben sollen bei den Doppelbuchstaben nicht mitgezählt werden. Am Ende sollen die absoluten Häuﬁgkeiten in ansprechender Form auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden."

Wir dürfen dabei 

```
import java.io.*;
class Mehrfachbuchstaben { public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException { FileInputStream istream = new FileInputStream(args[0]); InputStreamReader reader = new InputStreamReader(istream, "ISO-8859-1"); BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(reader); String line; while((line=input.readLine()) != null) { // Bearbeitung der eingelesenen Zeile } input.close(); }
```
 verwenden.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie ich ansetzen soll. Könnt ihr mir hier bei dem Ansatz helfen?

lg


----------



## Thunderstorm (25. Jan 2014)

Dein String ist nichts anderes als eine aneinanderreihung von Chars. Somit kannst du ihn mit einer for- Schleife durchlaufen und vergleichst den aktuellen char mit dem folgenden. Ist dieser identisch, so vergleiche auch mit dem darauffolgendem. Je nach Fall wird die Zählervariable für die doppelten oder die dreifchen Buchstaben inkrementiert.

Anschließend wird deine Laufvariable noch um 2 erhöht, falls du einen Dreifachbuchstaben hattest.
Am Ende gibst du beide Zählervariablen aus.

lg Thunderstorm

PS : Schreib deinen code bitte in mehrere Zeilen, wenn du 30 Zeilen so hintereinanderhängst, kann das selbst der Compiler nicht mehr entziffern :lol:


----------

